# Member Lounge > Miscellaneous >  Jenglish on the spot

## Maciamo

I've taken this pic in the train (oedo-line, Tokyo) a few days ago.

What do they really mean by "BUM" ?

----------


## Keiichi

I don't get it... *lol*
Also meaning I don't know what BUM is.

----------


## Maciamo

Is that only used in British English ? Bum is either a familiar word for "bottom/buttocks" or it means "tramp/homeless". In slang it also means someone who just idle around or doesn't like working.

----------


## dark for tears

bum in british terms is bottom
americans use the word bum for homeless people. 
i'm curious to know what the japanese writing says

----------


## den4

kind of hard to read them letters in small print....seems like an advertisement for something....

----------


## Maciamo

I'll translate : "fuyou baiku hikitori kaitori ippan ?ri"

=> "takes over or purchase all bikes that are not needed anymore" + phone number

That's probably just some Japanese initial for the company name ("B" surely stands for bike). I guess it's not a bum who want to start biking because they have too muvh free time  :Laughing:

----------


## jeisan

nah we use bum to mean bottom too. we also use it as a verb meaning to have or to borrow things you usually cant give back. eg "can i bum a cigarette?"

----------


## NANGI

Konnichiwa Minasan!

I guess that BUM is "Bike USED and MAINTENANCE". Because "fuyou baiku hikitori kaitori ippan syuuri" means "I buy your disused motorbike and repair your motorbike". But I don't know true meaning of BUM...

If you have interesting in BUM. please look next site... :Laughing:  
http://www.aswing.co.jp/

NANGI

----------

